# Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?



## Dorschi (18. September 2003)

Welcher Meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?

Will hier mal eine kleine Umfrage anstoßen!
Ich selbst ziehe ja ein Seeteufelmedaillon fast allem vor, der gute alte Dorsch ist natürlich auch sehr legger!!
Am besten schmeckt natürlich jeder selbstgefangene frische Fisch!

:m :m :m 

Schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung
Leider nur 10 Fische als Umfrage möglich

Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## Jirko (18. September 2003)

da hat aber einer den lumb vergessen. und einen köhler mit einem leng auf eine stufe zu stellen, grenzt schon an ein verbrechen :m


----------



## fishing-willi (18. September 2003)

ich hab ma für den lachs gestimmt!ich baiz den immer selber!da kann ich im,mer gar nicht genug von kriegen!das funzt übrigens auch sehr gut bei mefos!!


----------



## Fischbox (18. September 2003)

Eigentlich hätte ich auch bei Lumb mein "Kreuz" gemacht, aber der ist ja leider nicht vertreten. Genauso dolle tut es mir leid das ich wegen mangelden Angelerfolgs noch nicht alle probieren konnte. Hab mich dann für den Leng entschieden, unabhängig davon mit welchen Fischen er aufgeführt ist. 

Ein guter Koch kann aber glaube ich aus den meisten Fischen eine Gaumengenuß zaubern! Fisch ist einfach nur gigantisch legger!!!:l


----------



## The Driver (18. September 2003)

köhler, schellfisch und leng sollten doch separate punkte bilden. ein schelli ist überhaupt nicht mit einem köhler gleichzusetzen!
und das sag ich nicht nur weils mein absoluter favorit ist!


----------



## udorudi (18. September 2003)

frisch gefangene und sogleich geräucherte makarele - beste wo gibt…:m :m :m 

gruß udo


----------



## Dorschi (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jirko _
> *da hat aber einer den lumb vergessen. und einen köhler mit einem leng auf eine stufe zu stellen, grenzt schon an ein verbrechen :m *



Lieber Jirko!
Mir fallen da auch ein paar mehr ein, aber da mußt Du mit Doc reden, daß er mehr Umfragefelder zulässt!

Grüße


----------



## Dorschi (18. September 2003)

Außerdem dürfte ein Lumbfilett nicht jedem vom Geschmack her so geläufig sein, wie Dir!:q :m #h


----------



## Ace (18. September 2003)

Meiner ist leider nicht mit auf aufgeführt.
Er ist eher klein, rot und ziemlich stachelig und manchmal auch ziemlich nervig...

Aber er schmeckt einfach einmalig legger


----------



## MichaelB (18. September 2003)

Moin,

@Ace: die BFF scheint ja tief zu pennen - Deiner ist also rot und manchmal nervig, aber tierisch lecker, tsstsstssss    

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: mein Favorit ist der gute alte Dorsch


----------



## Norwegenprofi (18. September 2003)

Catti und Heili, letzteren leider noch nie selber gefangen. :c  Aber lecker trotzdem. :q


----------



## Salmonelle (19. September 2003)

moin,
werd wohl gleich mal fürn Dorsch stimmen, nich weil er mir am besten schmeckt, sondern weil ich nur eine Stimme abgeben kann. Eigentlich ist jeder der hier aufgeführten Arten (und auch viele nicht aufgeführte) bei richtiger Zubereitung einfach nur...hmmmjammjammschmatzjammjamm


----------



## theactor (19. September 2003)

HI,

allein durch die wunderschöne Angelei schmeckt mir die Meerforelle einfach köööstlich! Daher dort ein imaginäres Kreuz  
Ansonsten ist Wittling eine echte Köstlichkeit!

Greetz,
theactor #h


----------



## Tinsen (19. September 2003)

also so viele meeresfische habe ich ja noch nicht gefangen (und gegessen), aber:

leng war schon verdammt legger und saftig.

rotbarsch war zwar nur was für den gaumenkitzel (weil meine exemplare so scheiß klein waren), aber der kumpel hats in sich.

dorsch rutscht auch gut runter :q


----------



## catch-company (29. September 2003)

Habe für Scholle, Kliesche...gestimmt. Meine speziell Limandes. Ist aber wirklich schwer. Seeteufel ist natürlich absolut nicht zu verachten. Makrele, Lachs etc. sind frisch geräuchert wirklich sehr lecker. Dorsch schmeckt geräuchert zwar nicht ganz so gut, schlägt diese aber meines erachtens gebraten. 

Rolf
v. Catch-Company Team


----------



## Istvan (29. September 2003)

Mein Favorit: gebratener Lumb. Gleich danach der Steinbeißer, ebenfalls gebraten.

Istvan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. September 2003)

Ich mag am liebsten "frische Kliesche".

 ... um 17.00 h in der Nordsee, um spätestens 18.00h auf dem Teller.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. September 2003)

In der Liste fehlt ein Fisch, der Lumb!! Daher habe ich nicht abstimmen können.
Bis jetzt waren meine Favoriten Leng und Heilbutt, habe leider erst einen gefangen, aber seit diesem Sommer kommt der Lumb für mich noch dazu. Er hat ein Super leckeres und vorallem festes Fleisch.


----------



## mot67 (1. Oktober 2003)

seeteufel ist schon was feines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sonst hätte ich mein kreuz auch bei der meerforelle gemacht, aber sehr gerne esse ich auch dorade und wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Case (1. Oktober 2003)

Würde auch für Rotbarsch stimmen. Aber die ganzen Plattfische sind auch ganz gut.

Mjam
Case


----------



## schroe (1. Oktober 2003)

Rotbarsch und Lumb am liebsten. Den Wolf und den Teufel werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal probieren.


----------



## anguilla (2. Oktober 2003)

hab schon so ziemlich alles probiert.
In diesem jahr kam, dank Tierfreund :m, Seeteufel dazu! 

Was besseres ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, absolute Sahne! 
Deshalb bekommt er auch meine Stimme.


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe für den Lachs gestimmt!


----------



## Dentro (6. Oktober 2003)

...ich habe für den Teufel gestimmt!
Den habe ich `mal in Belgien gegessen, (Lott o. so?)
Einmalig! Habe bis Dato nix vergleichbares auffen Zahn bekommen!  

CYA


----------



## aalkopf (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

die leckeren sind ja garnicht dabei.

ich esse am leibsten seeteufel, wenn das congre ist.


----------



## hechtrudi (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

FISCHSTÄBCHEN#6


----------



## René F (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Habe für Lachs gestimmt. Obwohl die Platten auch superlecker sind.
Seeteufel habe ich leider noch nicht probieren können.


----------



## wildbootsman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht  gefangen habe - der Steinbeißer


----------



## Sockeye (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Ganz oben auf der Liste steht für mich der Rotlachs (Sockeye) dann der Heilbutt (nicht grösser als 40Pfund) und an dritter Stelle der schwarze Seehecht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Ich habe für die Plattfische gevotet. Eigentlich schmeckt alles super lecker, aber leider kann man nur eine Gruppe anklicken. Gruss Dennis


----------



## bonus3002 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Mein Favorit: 
gebrateneScholle, und dann der Dorsch ebenfalls gebraten #6


----------



## hsobolewski (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Ich kann mich da einfach nicht richtig entscheiden. Aber mein lieblings Fisch ist nun mal der Lang. Darum bekommt er meinen Punkt. Schmecken tut mir eigendlich fast alle Meeresfische aus der Köhler. Da streite ich mich nicht darum. Deswegen habe ich so gut wie nieh einen dabei wenn es wieder Heim geht. Rotbarsch ist ein Gedicht. Der Lump in eine Paella ist schon etwas extrem gutes. Oder kleine Streifen vom Steinbut. Da sage ich nieh nein. Und so weiter.


----------



## der Raucher (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Moin Moin,

mein absoluter Favorit ist leider nicht in der Liste: Hernhecht (hab mich schon ewig gefreut und jetzt is er wieder da) ,so hab ich dann die Platten gewählt. Die schmecken mir am besten mit Kräuterbutter in Alufolie gewickelt und ca. 25 min bei 175 °C im Umluftofen.
Probierts mal ...

MfG - der Raucher


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Ich hab mal den Button gedrückt, wo der Leng drunter war. Denn Leng ist für mich das Ideal des leckeren Meeresfisches: Zart, weiss, relativ fein strukturiert, leckeres Aroma = Perfekt. Der schmeckt auf Weisswein und Gemüse gedünstet, der schmeckt gebraten, der schmeckt einfach immer... 

Dicht darauf folgen die kleinen Platten wie Rotzungen und ähnliche Exemplare. Leider eher selten bzw. schwer zu fangen, aber äußerst delikat...  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Tomatenfisch :q 

ne mal im Ernst
aißer Scholle und Makrele hab ich noch nicht viel probiert... aber die schmecken mir eigentlich schon ganz gut..


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Moin #h 
ich liebe Fisch in allen Variationen, gedünstet, gebraten oder geräuchert.
Ausnahme: Luftgetrockneter Fisch :v , da wurde mir dann doch etwas anders!

Habe hier mal für Plattfisch gestimmt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Esoxologe (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

ich vote für Dorsch,der ist gut und lecker und lässt sich sogar von mir fangen.....


----------



## ThomasL (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

bei mir ist's der Seeteufel oder Lachs, aber Lachs nur geräuchert und Wildlachs.


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Ich sach mal Dorsch, obwohl Makrele auch legger is.

Den Rest muß ich erst noch fangen und probieren.  

sunny


----------



## chippog (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

eine kleine auf lanzarote selbstgefangene gabelmakrele oder auch pompano (trachinotus ovatus) hat bis jetzt alles in den schatten gestellt. überhaupt so mancher bunter "aquarium"fisch von dort war einfach sagenhaft. gefleckter seewolf ist ne tolle sache, muss allerdings für meinen geschmackt mindestens drei vier wochen im gefrierer gelegen haben. blauleng schlägt leng um längen! knurrhahnfilets, stefans "achtzehnuhrkliesche" ist für mich eindeutig ein heisser kandidat für den titel, in gleicher weise behandelter hering schwimmt auch ganz vorne mit! ebenso behandelter wittling der kiloklasse ist nicht weniger unbezahlbar. selbstgefangene optimal gekühlte makrele aber auch wittling als sushi, uiuiui! der zarte schmelz eines seehechtes, kinnas!!! im ganzen gebackener heil- und steinbutt, könnt ich ganz alleine essen, stundenlang, nur'n büschen wein zum runterspülen. rotzunge, petermännchen, jauja, rotbarsch!!!!!!!!!! lächtz. geräucherter seewolfskopf oder seehase, so ist das!!! seebarsch. was ich nicht so dolle finde ist schelli und noch viel schlimmer ist für mich eindeutig köhler, scholle, flunder, zwergdorsch, doggerscharbe, horni samt aus eigener erfahrung von lanzarote, atlantischer eidechsenfisch. am schlechtesten wird mir von den leichtranzigwerdern makrele und hering, wenn sie von der sonne verwöhnt worden sind, bevor sie in dei küche gelangen! denn das ist eine grosse sünde!!! überhaupt hatten wir das thema schon vor jahren. viel spass beim suchen und vor allem skitfiske und einen gediegenen appetit! chippog, plattfisch- und küchenmod


----------



## Sorreisa (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Hallo
Mir schmecken alle Meerfische gut!!! Nur sollten Sie absolut frisch sein.
Mein Favorit ist der Steinbeißer.

Nur noch 8 Tage


----------



## Palometta (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Ich hab nicht abgestimmt weil ich seid letztem Wochenende den Lumb für einer der leckersten Meeresfische halte.
Obwohl der Blaubarsch ist auch sehr lecker und Thun und ............ :q 

Ist also schwer zu sagen den eigendlich esse ich alle Meeresfische gerne  :m 

Gruß
Palometta 

Ps.
Palometa ( Großer Jack ) ist auch suuuuper legger


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Moin Moin,
ich mah am liebsten *Hornhecht*, gebraten oder geräuchert ist egal aber leider steht der nicht auf der Liste  :q  :q  also habe ich für meinen zweitliebsten Fisch dem Hering gestimmt . Frischgefangen , gleich in die Pfanne mit Bratkartoffeln mmmmm lecker #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  , in Sauer geht auch .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schorsch (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

*Hallo,*

 ich habe nicht abgestimmt, denn meine Favoriten sind leider nicht dabei.

 Platz 1: Wolfsbarsch (frz.: loup de mer)
 Platz 2: Seezunge

Aber eine frische selbst geräucherte Forelle, lasse ich auch nicht liegen. 
 So sah übrigens die erste aus meinem neuen Ofen aus...


----------



## Superingo (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Ich hab für Dorsch gestimmt, weil es einfach ein edler Fisch ist, der in jeder Variation schmeckt. Mir am liebsten in Alufolie fein gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer und Dill. Ein bissll Butter drüber und ab auf den Grill. Ein Gedicht  :l  :l  :l


----------



## len (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

also ich bin für Leng...
Meine Nachbarin macht imma so eine "Lengsuppe" ich weiß hört sich komisch an,
is aba das Leckerste Fischgericht übahaupt....
greeZ


----------



## chippog (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

ne, len, so nich! musst schon ein bischen genauer sein, was denn nun alles in der suppe drin ist! weisswein, cognac, arrack, selleri, möan, na was denn nu? her mit der info oder her mit der info, du darfst wählen... gruss aus fischsuppengöteborg! chippog


----------



## rocco (4. August 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Hi Leute
Stachelrochen !! einfach gut!
MfG
Rocco


----------



## AxxnBxrCDE (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welcher meeresfisch schmeckt Euch am Besten?*

Da der Lumb nicht aufgeführt ist, habe ich für Dorsch gestimmt.


HeinDorsch


----------

